# Free fish



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Aquarius is getting a new tank mate. As im geting a pair of bettas to breed. The new addition is going to be a black/copper betta, who should have been a HM. But he had a huge chunk taken out of his tail! His father is amazing! So im going for genetics. 

















Thats him. What do you think? He is a free betta so im happy 

This is his father:









I’m also going to bet him and one or 2 spawn sisters to breed him with. I hope to get some HM out of him Lets hope my parents will let me get 3 new bettas.... officially they have only agreed to 1 new one.... 

Fraser breed them. Hes in Hamiltion


----------



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow his pops is amazing, hes gota have it in him. But still gota love the lil guy .

Nick


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I hope i get some fry out of him that will look like his dad Even if i dont i will still be happy

He will be the first betta i spawn.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll take one if you get them to breed.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Durb you would pay the huge shiping fee?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Ohh yeah....hmm...nvm then. lol


----------



## milwaukeeplecos (Jul 13, 2006)

i doubt u would get a HM out of the spawn 1 of 500 or 1000


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Why would you say that? His father and his mom where HM. Its in his genetics.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Its hard to get HM as is. Even if that boy didn't have a chunk of his tail missing, he still wouldn't be a half moon. It looks like he has very little branching. 

Alot of people say that the finnage is more dependent on mom than dad however. So if you happen to get a very nice female, you might get lucky.

The HM trait is also not purely genetic, there are environmental factors involved as well. They will need their water changed every day, to be kept around 82 degrees F & be fed the best foods. Unfortunately is not as easy as just spawning 2 bettas that have halfmoons in their background.

On that note, I will say - he is pretty boy! I wish you the best with him.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I alredy know about having to have there water changed every day and the food stuf But thanks any way. 

Have you breed bettas?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes I have been breeding bettas almost a year now (probably averages out to be about a spawn a month). I don't have as much experience as some around here. I know Simpte has lots.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Do you sell the offspring? If so could you pm me the tail types you have as I may enter a tank in the state fair next year with my crowntail and I wanted to divide the tank and put a different tail type on the other side beside veil tail.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, unfortunately it is not likely you will get true HM out of that male, leafgirl. His father isn't even a true HM, he is a super-delta. Halfmoon is just a perfect SD, not a separate gene and it is a term that is used too loosely on the internet. You should get some quality fish to work with from the spawn though.

How are you going to convince your parents to let you raise hundreds of bettas, if you're not sure they'll let you have 3?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Mobydock said:


> Yes, unfortunately it is not likely you will get true HM out of that male, leafgirl. His father isn't even a true HM, he is a super-delta. Halfmoon is just a perfect SD, not a separate gene and it is a term that is used too loosely on the internet. You should get some quality fish to work with from the spawn though.
> 
> How are you going to convince your parents to let you raise hundreds of bettas, if you're not sure they'll let you have 3?


Close, but not quite. The biggest factor is a perfect 180 degree spread with equal branching all the way around. And its not only in the tail but the dorsal and anal fin. You should be able to draw an arc that begins from the caudal and encompasses the dorsal and anal without hitting a snag.

90% of what you see on the net are not true halfmoons but what many refer to as "internet" hm bettas.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, you learn something new everyday. I thought HM only referred to the tail being perfectly like this " D " , a 180* spread, with equal rays, and the symmetry of all the fins was just an additional goal of creating a perfect betta. But, I've never had fish worthy of an IBC show, so I didn't need to know the exact guidelines. 

Maybe if they had a class for "special" breeders, I could win:fun: .


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I still think that he’s going to be ok for my first spawn  

My mom said I’m allowed to do anything if I pay for it my self. She knows I’m getting 2 bettas to breed. 

I don’t wont to fork over a lot of cash early on if I decide not to breed. 


Im going to use a 20g tub and what not. 

Im just wonderin how many containers i should have for the males?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

leafgirl115 said:


> Well I still think that he’s going to be ok for my first spawn 
> 
> My mom said I’m allowed to do anything if I pay for it my self. She knows I’m getting 2 bettas to breed.
> 
> ...


for the containers, i think 40 is a very conservative number. remember, that number is for one spawn and a lot of fries die off early or that is a small spawn. the females are not going to live peacefully forever... so 40 jar for the males and some of the aggressive female is a very conservative number. 

by the way, if you want to breed betta, dump some cash into it. basic investment such as jar and tank(or tub) is very important. food and medication also should put in consideration. if you don't have enough money, don't breed. no matter how hard you try, there is no way a good betta will come out of your line if you are seriously underfunded. 

no offense but if you want to breed good quality betta, get some nice stock to start with. the male in the picture is not going to produce anything good unless you have really really really really good luck. the father is not good either. as Christine said, the male in the picture is not a true HM. a true HM has the edge of the tail straight. notice how the upper part of the caudal fin is curving backward. plus the betta you have is in no shape to breed anyway. the fins are folding together and look sick. the color was gone and doesn't look too healthy to me. 

i remember i used to be like you and think a fish from HM line can breed an HM out but i learn a lesson after i got the fish grow up and found out that you need good parents in order to have good offsprings. that was a practice spawn anyway so i don't really care much. but if you want good fish, get 2 good fish. don't be cheap about it because later on, crappy fish are hard to sell. even when you give them away and people rarely take them. 

by the way, go to www.bettysplendens.com and learn more about bettas. there is a lot of useful information on there. if you want to start breeding betta, think twice about it. think about do you have space and do you really have time to change all those water. good luck on your breeding project and hope this info helps


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

by the way, check out your local betta club. the members may have fish to spare or they will have auction where good fish sold for very cheap. go to http://www.ibcbettas.org/


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

aaa im not a newb when it comes to bettas. I have been gathering info for the past 6 months. I know the male is not the best but im ok with that. IM going to try and pick out the best Female. 180 tail. 4+ rays, Dark coloring and what not I have every thing wrighten down i just cant fiend it.

Where i live its verry hard to get nice bettas. A lot of places at this time dont have any stock...


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

oh i didn't realized that... sorry. i just want to make sure that you know the basic and prepare to work hard... 

anyway, you can try aquabid. i was going to say if my spawn is old enough i would let you have a pair... but i just realized you are in canada.... i don't konw the laws there so i take that back... sorry.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thats ok But thats also why im having a lot of problems finding fish. 
What would the average price of HM, DT, CT and the other's be?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

check on the IBC member page. there is a couple people from canada. they are not selling the fish at a very expensive price.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have gone through most of them withhelp from soem of my firends. It just that they live a long way from me.....


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i think you can ship fish via mail in canada.... or they don't do it? i don't know... if you can pay the shipping cost... tell them to ship it. by the way, where in canada you live in? i will try to find someone that is close to you.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im near toronto


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not sure if Marianne is still breeding and selling but they have great bettas at very good prices. She is in Canada. Shouldn't cost more than $60.00-$100.00 for a pair or trio and shipping should be around $40.00-$70.00.
Here is thier website. Shop should be opening in a cpl of months so that gives you time to save up some $$$.
http://www.bcbetta.com/


----------



## Flamer (Nov 16, 2006)

If you get a female out of that bunch how much would one be?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Just got Hm fish last week. Not the copers but nice Green fish


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

You managed to get them to spawn yet? I had a pair spawn last year after 25 failed attempts! But I had a problem having enough bbs hatching continuously and they died of starvation. I'm going to attempt to spawn my current male (pic in avatar) and a female I got yesterday once the temp really bumps up here! That is if she really is a female, the pet stores around here seem to have a problem identifying the females accuratly, they tend to just put any short fins in together assuming they are female, when in fact i've gotten more than one short finned male from them claiming it was a female. I made sure this one had a visable ovipositor this time though so hopefully she really is a female! And I've bought some frozen bbs so I'll have plenty of food for them once they're born.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow, aaa, there is actually a betta breeder in my area. Several months ago I was trying to find one with no luck.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

cool... it is always good to find someone in your area.


----------

